# Guide to Kant?



## openairboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Any of you that has finished "Critique of Pure Reason", is there an helpful guide through this work? It's on my summer list, but yousers to some (many) of the paragraphs.

openairboy


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 28, 2005)

"Can you help me regarding this most influential German philosopher?"

No. Sorry. I. Kan't.
(and after this singularly unhelpful post, tacked up just for laughs, the _anonymous_ heckler ducked out the back before the tomatoes started flying)


----------



## openairboy (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> "Can you help me regarding this most influential German philosopher?"
> 
> No. Sorry. I. Kan't.
> (and after this singularly unhelpful post, tacked up just for laughs, the _anonymous_ heckler ducked out the back before the tomatoes started flying)



Bruce,

I attend Faith Presbyterian when I visit my folks, so don't think for a minute the tomatoes don't stand a chance.

openairboy


----------



## crhoades (Jun 29, 2005)

Standard Cambridge Guide to Kant

WT Jones' History of Western Philosophy - Kant...Standard overview

Bahnsen lecture on overview of Kant in mp3 - 1.99

Bahnsen lecture on overview of Kant - lecture 2 - mp3 - 1.99


----------



## Don (Jun 29, 2005)

Here is a link to the Routledge Philosophy Guidebook to Kant and the Critique of Pure Reason (Routledge Philosophy Guidebooks). It has mostly good reviews. 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/103-0594555-3874231?v=glance&s=books


----------



## openairboy (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Don_
> Here is a link to the Routledge Philosophy Guidebook to Kant and the Critique of Pure Reason (Routledge Philosophy Guidebooks). It has mostly good reviews.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/103-0594555-3874231?v=glance&s=books



As far as skimming books, I decided to check this one out of the library. Right now, I think it is absolutely excellent. If you are going to study Kant (and taking my extremely limited insight), then this is a must read.

openairboy


----------

